# Colombia  machete



## shawn dooley (Mar 1, 2017)

I was cleaning out my barn today and I found a machete that was made in colombia.there are no other makers mark on it .its got a 18 inch blade.anyone got a idea of what kind of steel they would use to make it .thanks.  Shawn


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 2, 2017)

Those imports were/are all over the page in quality of metal. Usually if they are not proud enough of their product to stamp their name on it, well.....
Use it, if it takes the beating, keeps on cutting and doesn't find your shin bone, then it's a goodun'. 
So many different ones out there, it'd be hard to tell anyway.
Just curious why are you asking?


----------



## shawn dooley (Mar 2, 2017)

I am wanting to try to modify a couple of other knifes and a axe head.and I figured I could practice on that .so if I mess up its not going to be a big deal.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 3, 2017)

Doesn't sound like you'd lose much in trying. May turn out good. If you want to run up to TR for the hammer-in, someone might have the time to run a few simple test on a chunk of it an tell you a bit more about it's suitability.


----------

